# Quotas funktionieren nicht



## Huflatisch (11. Jan. 2013)

Hallo

Ich kämpfe immer noch mit ISPconfig.

aktuell habe ich ein quota Problem auf meinem root von S4Y


```
hal9000:/# uname -r
3.2.0-35-generic
```


```
proc            /proc           proc    nodev,noexec,nosuid 0       0
# / was on /dev/md2 during installation
#UUID=37393b54-b3af-49dd-9d11-c2048f9fe8a4 /               ext4    errors=remount-ro,usrquota 0       1
#UUID=37393b54-b3af-49dd-9d11-c2048f9fe8a4 /               ext4    errors=remount-ro,usrquota,grpquota 0       1
UUID=37393b54-b3af-49dd-9d11-c2048f9fe8a4 /               ext4    errors=remount-ro,usrjquota=quota.user,grpjquota=quota.group,jqfmt=vfsv0 0       1
# /boot was on /dev/md0 during installation
UUID=bb8c0e8b-0859-4896-ae4b-24163b33a7de /boot           ext2    defaults        0       2
# swap was on /dev/md1 during installation
UUID=eb11e659-45ec-4ce6-ac42-680dd6499cf6 none            swap    sw              0       0
```
so wie es aussieht kann der kernel das "usrjquota" nicht. Habe schon mit grpquota gespielt. Ging irgenwie auch nicht
remount bringt mir eine bad option

die aktuellen quotas sind

```
hal9000:/# quotacheck -avugm
quotacheck: Quota for users is enabled on mountpoint / so quotacheck might damage the file.
Please turn quotas off or use -f to force checking.
hal9000:/# quotaon -avug
quotaon: using //aquota.user on /dev/disk/by-uuid/37393b54-b3af-49dd-9d11-c2048f9fe8a4 [/]: Device or resource busy
hal9000:/#
```
Hat/Gibs dazu eine Lösung.

cu
Huflatisch


----------



## Till (11. Jan. 2013)

Kann am Kernel liegen, vielleicht hat s4y ja einen eigenen kernel kompiliert ohne quota Unterstützung. Welche Linuxdistribution ist das denn?


----------



## Huflatisch (11. Jan. 2013)

Hallo

Dieser

"Welcome to Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS (GNU/Linux 3.2.0-35-generic x86_64)"

Quotas sind ja da (siehe erstes Topic). Aber irgenwie nicht die richtigen ???

was ist der unterschied zwischen usrjquota und usrquota

cu
Huflatisch


----------



## Brainfood (11. Jan. 2013)

find / -name "quota"

Das kompilierte Teil könnte dann z.B. unter


```
/lib/modules/2.6.32-5-amd64/kernel/fs/quota
```
liegen.

cat /etc/fstab

... bei mir ...


```
# system-softraid1
/dev/md0		/			ext4		errors=remount-ro,usrjquota=aquota.user,grpjquota=aquota.group,jqfmt=vfsv0	0 1
```
warum willste dir auf Krampf das Quota-Filesystem kaputt machen?

```
[B]quotaoff -avug[/B]
/dev/md0 [/]: group Quotas abgeschalten
/dev/md0 [/]: user Quotas abgeschalten
[B]quotacheck -avugm[/B]
quotacheck: Prüfe /dev/md0 [/] fertig
quotacheck: 17065 Verzeichnisse und 158441 Dateien geprüft
[B]quotaon -avug[/B]
/dev/md0 [/]: group Quotas angeschalten
/dev/md0 [/]: user Quotas angeschalten
```
einfach ausschalten -> checken -> anschalten

ehm ...



> # swap was on /dev/md1 during installation
> UUID=eb11e659-45ec-4ce6-ac42-680dd6499cf6 none            swap    sw              0       0


hast du nen software_raid für swap laufen? ... das gibt nur probleme! ...


----------



## Huflatisch (12. Jan. 2013)

Hey

Danke für die Info
quotaoff -avug war das Zauberwort. Nach abschalten ging auch das remount.

cu
Huflatisch


----------

